# Thursday 8/14 Need 2 or 3



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

Right now am planning on making a run out freeport on Thursday to about 65 miles out. Will be looking for BFT at shrimp boats, dropping for AJ/grouper and whatever else. My usual crew has to work and cant come. I am running a 36 contender out of Freeport marina. Will be leaving around 5:30 to 6:00 and returning between 4 and 6. Looking for 2 or 3 with their own gear and know what they are doing. Should be 200-300 per person depending on how many go. PM if interested.


----------



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

All spots filled. Thanks


----------

